# Need Work / Job



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Have been roofing for 30+ years. Can do any type of roofing. Also do flooring, carpet, tile, hardwood. Have dump trailerand flatbed trailer for debris removal. Can do carpentry work, decks, repairs, etc. Can do most any type of work and work hard at it, whatever you need done. Ceiling fans installed, gutters cleaned, house cleaning, etc., etc. Fished my whole life and have plenty of experience catching and cleaning fish. I had a small roofing company and work has stopped. We are trying to start a cleanout business, home maintenance business, anything. 

Ray 251-609-7682 or 251-609-7681


----------

